# What is the stupidest thing a customer has asked you to do?



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Just remember, you slept with her.. :laughing::laughing:


No, I seem to recall that being the root of the divorce. :clap:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

GRB said:


> No, I seem to recall that being the root of the divorce. :clap:


That you slept with a possum or that she looked like one? :laughing:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes. :laughing:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

stonecutter said:


> Getting a ballon from 20ft up a tree for a clients daughter....I was younger.


Customer wanted me to cut down a rope swing from her tree. My tallest extention ladder was too short so we moved my SSs jacked up pick up in, put the ladder in bed and it barely reached. When I got to the top to work, the ladder moved. It was then that I realized how high I was. Next time I'll order a bucket truck.


----------

